# Corpse cart



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

What size base does the corpse cart come with? Enquiring minds would like to know

Thanks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

its a 50mm by 100mm i believe


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a standard chariot size one 

50mm x 100mm

Ninja'd! :goodpost:


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks muchly


----------

